# Multicolor Mono topshot



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Has anyone in the area used the Hi Seas Muticolored mono line they call Quattro. We took a trip out of St Augustine about a month ago and the captain had his reels loaded with this stuff.. we had a great day boating two wahoos and a dozen dolphin with two bulls in the mix. We are always interested in what others are doing in terms of gear and techniques, etc. the main thing we noticed was the multicolored mono line they were using. Had never seen it before. Like to hear if anyone has any knowledge of it.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we use it as a topshot on our king set ups. very popular with a lot of the SKA teams. i have been very please with it.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

About 10 years ago there was a multi-colored line called Triple-Fish or Triple-tail (it's been a while) we use to use on the GAMBLER on all our rigs. It was advertised that the different colors breaks up the Silhouette of the line in the water and makes it harder for fish to see. Not sure whether it performed that feat or not.

I know we were really pleased with it and used for years, till it got to expensive to re-spool 20 4/0's and 8 6/0's with it.


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

We purchased a 1500 YD spool of 60# test for $49.. from Fishermans Supply out of NJ

No testing yet.. hope to get to OB in mid July.. hopefully weather and seas will cooperate


----------

